# Daylight savings time



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

leftieant said:


> And for those without DST, how is it back there in 1954?


The kids are getting sunburnt on their way one from school
The cows don't know what time it is when they are being milked
And the curtains are fading


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh such tired old references, when is something new going to emerge?

Please note: I'm pro DST being in SEQ but also acknowledge that it will not suit those in FNQ. So please bring something more topical/funny to the table


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

It means they have to wait longer for the sun to go down before they can start marrying their cousins?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

indiedog said:


> The stupid thing is that the southern states (esp' tassie) don't need daylight savings. Who needs daylight after 9pm?


Hey, we have DST in Alberta. Means sunset some where around midnight in mid summer.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Abbott said we lost the hour because of what Labor did to the clocks while they were in.
I think we should change the clocks in Queensland but just not tell them.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

It was a bit of a shock getting up at 5:30 (body thought it was 4:30) for work today - but tomorrow I'll be up at the same time to drive to the coast, and should be fishing by 7:30 (6:30?).
After the long morning session I'll check into my accommodation (CBF setting up camp for 1 night, and school hols, so mightn't even get a spot) @ the backpackers and have lunch before the afternoon session which will be from about 3 to 7 - 7:30.
I <3 DLS.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

indiedog said:


> The stupid thing is that the southern states (esp' tassie) don't need daylight savings. Who needs daylight after 9pm?


We need a stupidest quote section for comments like this. I now live in Tasmania. I work 6 maybe 7 days a week. During DST i can get a paddle and or fish in after work, other days take the dogs for a big walk in daylight, take the bike for a ride and generally feel like i have a life of leisure i don't really have. We have an extra hour of daylight during the time of the year when we can enjoy the outdoors. What a stupid idea.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

indiedog said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > indiedog said:
> ...


So then, rather than deride us Tasmanian simpletons in your condescending manner, how about you explain your justification that the Southern states particularly Tasmania don't need DST.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

It may have been this comment "Take a bex and enjoy your DST, it's not helping you relax by the look of it." Please explain your justification for your previous southen states do not require DST comment? I can honestly say i am interested in your reasons. I having only ever lived in NSW or Tas, have never before met someone against the principles of DST. Given that the obvious majority enjoy it what is the problem with it i in your opinion I wonder?


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

It's shit!!!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

For a farmer time is just a number on a clock. Tomorrow morning I'm getting up a couple of hours before the sun to get some spraying done. It won't matter what numbers the clock shows me, so long as I wake up when me alarm goes its all good.

As for marrying cousins, you say it like it's a bad thing.

With GPS enabled phones these days no one even needs to worry about actually making the adjustment.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

leftieant said:


> And for those without DST, how is it back there in 1954?


It's good,can get a good surf in before work and be on the job by 7,normally to blowy in the afternoons.
As for 1954 I wish,if only we still had cars like that.


----------



## Duggo (Dec 29, 2012)

Does this argument take place every year?

Having lived in both western and central western Queensland the thought of an extra hour of sunlight in the evening is abhorrant. The best part of the day is when it is cool, this is generally the morning period, not exclusively but close to it. All we wanted to do in the evening was get out of the stinking heat and go to the pub, another hour of the heat wasn't beneficial.

With or without daylight savings, there is still the same amount of sunlight on your part of Australia, to me its how you best utilise it. Is there something wrong with getting up early and utilising the early sunrise? No more than making the most of a splendid twilight period.


----------



## Streetkid (Dec 13, 2011)

> Duggo wrote
> With or without daylight savings, there is still the same amount of sunlight on your part of Australia, to me its how you best utilise it. Is there something wrong with getting up early and utilising the early sunrise? No more than making the most of a splendid twilight period.


Exactly, If daylight is so precious to you.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Duggo said:


> With or without daylight savings, there is still the same amount of sunlight on your part of Australia, to me its how you best utilise it. Is there something wrong with getting up early and utilising the early sunrise?


If you have children then yes there is a big difference. Morning is spent getting them up, fed, dressed and off to school. I can do something with them in the evening. Also, they tend to wake up at first light. If that's at 4:30 then I'm going to be grumpy.

There are many people on both sides of the argumewnt making blanket statements on here that show a lack of empathy.

When I was single, climbing at Mt Arapiles (western victoria) was great. There was time for an after dinner climb with some light still available at 10:30pm. Perfect.

If I was a farmer it would be different as the natural time would be out of sync with business time (shops, trades and school). That could cut an hour out of my tight business schedule.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ado, you mentioned what is probably my only gripe with daylight savings and that is that businesses shut an hour earlier at the end of the day. That end of the day is sometimes important in getting work sort in preparation for an early start the next day. Easier to fix something the afternoon before and get a clean start rather than try fix it on the start of a new day.

The up-side is the asx opens an hour earlier.

I'm lucky I'm self employed and can go to work whatever number I the clock I need to on that particular day. Today was 4 tomorrow might be 6. If I worked "bank hours" I'd probably prefer to turn the clocks back an hour rather than forward as I like to fish in the mornings rather than arves.

Not a biggie for me either way, but I'm a but abnormal....just ask my family.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yep like the other true blooded QLDers said, ya stick your DLS up ya bum.

Mornings is just about the only time you can fish in summer, its usually blowing its arse off after 10 am and keeps going till dark anyways. Best to go fishing before work. Too hot in the arvo to cook dinner, walk the dog and do stuff. Much better once the sun goes down.
Just get up earlier and stop ya wingeing, or move south.....Tassie sounds good.


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

I like the fact I can now get up at 5 am to be on the at sunrise instead of 4 which was last week


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Just get up earlier and stop ya wingeing, or move south


No you.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

So why not just change the time zones by an hour? Wouldn't that be a hell of a lot easier than making people change twice a year?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I haven't caught a fish since daylight savings started and we don't even have it here in QLD....wtf???


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Do I sense some sleep deprivation showing through ?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

StevenM said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Do I sense some sleep deprivation showing through ?
> ...


I dream of going to bed then, we haven't usually eaten at that time.
I'm a morning person, wife is a night person, I'm exhausted.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Its that time again. Last sunday morn we jumped up an hour. I get to sleep till 0500 again to be where I want to be at graylight. Like tomorrow for instance. Ill be on the spot at my nearest local by 0600 w a 0705 sunrise.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

We are changing this weekend


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

We win.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Zed said:


> We win.


We sleep in.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Yup, everyone is tired and grumpy again just so we can have enough light at midnight to drive around without our headlights on.
It is nice to watch the sunrise at work at 8AM though.


----------

